# Sid is poorly, bizarrely just like Beau and Obi



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

Over the last few days we have been reading with great interest how Obi and Beau have been. 

He had his 'opp' (castration) on Wednesday 29th Feb and was doing really well until the following Sunday 4th March, when he started looking a bit sorry for himself. We weren't sure if it was perhaps an infection from the opp or similar to something he has had before, then a suspected back/hip ache! So by Tuesday still no improvement I took him to the vet to investigate and you could say luckily, I saw a different person. He had an inspection of Sid and said he had also had a conversation with his colleague before we came in because she had told him we have been in twice before with a similar thing.

He told us the opp site look perfect and he suspects Sid has meningitis. We were sent home and with instructions to bring him back in ASAP if things change and with a further appt in a few days if he remained the same. The following morning went down to,see him but he wasn't moving much in his bed. He tried to move when he saw us but then yelped in discomfort. I lifted him out of his bed and lay him in a more comfortable position. After taking the troops to school Sid hadn't moved from the position I had left him in so phoned the vet straight away and made our way in to them.

Sid still wasn't able to move and remained in the position I had lifted him into earlier in the morning. I carried him in to the vet and I think they were quite shocked how much he had gone down hill. We were immediately transferred to a specialist in Solihull so drove him straight up from Northampton to solihull. He was admitted for an MRI, spinal tap and blood tests etc.

At the time the possibilities were meningitis, tumour or lung worm. Following the MRI, tumour was eliminated but they did identify a substantial bleed on the spine in the neck. Blood tests were sent off and the results were back the next day, Friday, which confirmed meningitis.

As a typical cockapoo, everyone there absolutely loves him and they all say how good natured he is  we have been to visit him every other day and Sunday he was beginning to try to make some effort to move. He has lost a lot of movement on his right side and in particular his from right paw.

On Wednesday he tried to stand when we went to see him which was lovely to see him make some effort. He is not strong enough/has enough control to stand and it is going to be a long time to judge how much mobility he is going to get back.

The vet has recommended he is well enough to go home provided we are able to care for him as he still cant move himself. So will need help going to the toilet but she thinks he needs the motivation at being at home to get him going.

So after 9 days in Solihull I went to collect him yesterday.

He is not able to move so has messed himself a few times, we are beginning to ask if he has feeling that he needs to go as there are no signs. When this happens we are having to give him a shower to clean him and have the puppy mats under him to catch as much as we can, does anyone have any other suggestions on what we could do. I have to be honest and say that we have even considered trying a baby nappy to try and catch a much as we can. When we take him out the vets suggested we could gently press on his bladder to empty him outside but I haven't been successfully with this yet.

We have a usual harness at the front when we take him out to support him and also one for his belly but think I need to try and find an all in one for the front and back.

I think we need to get him some boot to help give him more grip when he does try and move and the eventually protect his foot. 

We are not sure on the prognosis because of the bleed on his neck so we need to wait for that and the other inflammation to go down for a few weeks and see what happens.

Our ears are open and if anyone has any suggestions on how to best care for him or any advice it would be warmly welcome. We have the support of both vets and if we are not able to care for him at home he can always be looked after there.

Nic Green


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Nicolette, what awful news!!! I am glad you are able to have Sid home now. I am sure if you get in tough with Clare and Ali, they will be only too happy to offer experienced support.
Sending lots of good wishes to you all and little Sid.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no am so very sorry to hear your news about Sid.

Glad he is home with you and sending him lots of positive healing vibes.

Do keep us posted on his progress etc... sending you and Sid big hugs xx

:hug::hug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Sending hugs your way at this worrying time.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Sid. I'm afraid I have no advice on his toileting. Do the vets know if he has any sensation in his bowel/bladder area.

Sounds like lots of tlc is required, so glad he is home and you can care for him.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Really feeling for you at this worrying time. Hope Sid improves enough for you to be able to continue to care for him at home. Sorry that I can't offer any advice.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
I am traumatised reading your post, 
You must be going out of your mind with worry, poor Sid, 
I'm sorry I can't offer any advice but really hope Sid gets better, 

Sending hugs and kisses (Cockapoo style) x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Heartsick to hear what you are going through with Sid. Thinking of you all and hoping things improve very quickly.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

My goodness, poor Sid. I hope you start to see some improvement soon. Very scary that this is now the 3rd poo to have this in the short time that I have been using this forum. Get well soon Sid


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Sid. What an awful time for you and your family. Sending you very positive thoughts and for a full recovery. xxxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Sid - hope he starts to improve soon.

Having had a severely disabled dog best advice I can give is that I found a sling under the belly the best way to support the back end rather than a harness for front and back as I could feel better how much effort he was making and how much support I needed to give. Boots are also a bit of a mixed blessing as they do protect the foot - but they also remove some of the stimulation the dog needs to make the effort to move the foot themselves - so a very difficult balance.

For toileting can you get the vets to show you the correct spot - it is fairly straightforward once you have found it - and with boys the sling is often in the wrong place and presses on the correct area so we had a few slings made of soft fleece which we alternated - biological washing powder was our saviour for washing them!!

Nappies are an option but you need to be very careful it does not lead to urine burn as it may hold the wee in place - vet bed is excellent to have (maybe on top of puppy pads) as it draws the wet away from the dog so Sid won't be laying in it.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that Sid has been diagnosed with meningitis. I have privately sent you my details and am sure Clare will do the same though she is far more experienced than I am but I am more than happy to help where I can and perhaps as we have different vets etc may be able to come up with other ideas and solutions to various problems. We will get the results of all Beau's tests including final spinal tap one at the end of this week so should know what strain etc she has (fingers crossed anyway). I am still in shock that three such young Poos all have this  Here's hoping that Sid being home with you starts to make a bigger improvement as just having Beau home for a day we can see she is happier though has been sleeping a lot but not sure if this is the illness or that she hasn't slept much over the last few nights!! 

Sending you all big hugs and best wishes X


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your news. Hoping Sid makes a full recovery. Wishes coming your way x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Nic, so sorry to hear this has happened to Sid too . I'm in shock to be honest as my local vet lead me to believe it was quite a rare condition...I'm beginning to think it isn't. Especially when you say he had similar symptoms before. I of course will PM you my details but it sounds like 2ndhandgals advice about after care for Sid is the most appropriate at this stage. I don't know the prognosis you have been given at this stage but I hope you will take some comfort from Obi's ongoing recovery. I'm thinking of you and praying that Sid makes a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just to add - if I can help at all after experience of a very wonky dog please feel free to ask and I will do my best to help.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

How scary for you. Glad he is home and hoping he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Oh Nic, so sorry to hear this has happened to Sid too . I'm in shock to be honest as my local vet lead me to believe it was quite a rare condition...I'm beginning to think it isn't. Especially when you say he had similar symptoms before. I of course will PM you my details but it sounds like 2ndhandgals advice about after care for Sid is the most appropriate at this stage. I don't know the prognosis you have been given at this stage but I hope you will take some comfort from Obi's ongoing recovery. I'm thinking of you and praying that Sid makes a full recovery. :hug:


Our vet who diagnosed Beau in the first place said he had seen a lot of meningitis in smaller dogs (I will be seeing him next week to ask him the correct term as it had something to do with injections etc) though all to varying degrees and although most people have been surprised a dog can get this I have had several who have said that they know of at least one who has had it. My friend looks after a family (Social Worker) and they have a Boxer who is about 7 months and was in vet hospital for about 3 weeks but has now made a full recovery and being weaned off the steroids like Obi is. I am sure that Nic and family will get some comfort from Obi the same as we have with Beau  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nic my heart goes out to you and your family ... and of course your cockapoo Sid ..

This is the third cockapoo to suffer and it breaks my heart to read threads like this... 

We are all hear for you and I am sure Clare (Obi's Mummy) & Ali (Beau's Mummy) will be able to support you all the way 

Love & BIG hugs JoJo xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Sid. Very shocked to hear of a third cockapoo with meningitis as like Clare said, I thought it was really rare.

I really hope Sid makes a good recovery. It's a shame Abby isn't on here as her experience with Bonnie and her slipped disc and how she helped her get back on her feet.

Sending big hugs and positive vibes yours and Sid's way

Xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Really shocked to read about Sid too, I'm so sorry Nic. Wishing him a speedy recovery. Lots of love to you. Sue x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Sid.  I hope he starts to improve soon and we are all sending hugs your way. :hug: xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this about Sid . . 3rd time I've read about this . . . is this common? I'm worried now . .


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Sid hope he's back to his old self soon.
Check on the equafleece website im sure i saw some incontinent pants for dogs on there ,it must be very stessful for both you and him having to shower him every day.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Big hugs to you and Sid. I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely heart broken to hear about Sid and hoping upon hope that he gets better. Sending love and hugs. xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Sid, wishing him a speedy recovery & sending huge {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to you all XXX


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sending cyber hugs to you all and can only hope that with tlc and time he gets back to his old self. Keep strong, much love xx x


----------



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, so sorry to hear about poor Sid. 
Not sure if it helps but petplanet sell disposable and washable nappies especially for dogs who are having difficulty with getting to go to the toilet in time. Maybe worth a look to save poor Sid having to be bathed every time he opens his bowels and for piece of mind for you to know he is not lying in soiled bedding etc.
Hope Sid makes a full recovery soon.
Very best wishes
Tracy & Barney xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Terrible news about Sid, it's heart breaking to see them ill. I hope all goes well for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thinking of poor Sid, wishing him a speedy recovery, can't believe this is the third poo to come down with something so awful like this. Luckily you can all get strength from each other. Hugs and kisses xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Nic, how is Sid doing, any better? Thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Sid, I hope he's better soon, sending you big hugs!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking of you too :hug:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too - poor baby and poor you.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

I almost can't bear to think about you poor little Sid. It is heartbreaking, I think you are being incredible helping him in the way you can. I have no idea what you could do but I must admit I don't blame you thinking about nappies, anything that may help the poor little chap.

lots of love

Bodger x


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow where has the time gone. Thank you so much for your support and advice; it really gives us all a good boost.

We think Sid is making some good progress. We have got him some nappies  which are going well and have caught a few accidents. They have been great to wick away the wet so he hasn't been soaked and we've then been able to give him a 'bed bath' but he has been to the toilet outside a good few . 

Physio advice given to us to do on Sid is going well and he usually falls asleep. We are also getting a professional in to advise us so hopefully before the end of the week she will be on board. His hydrotherapy will hopefully start at the weekend, well if anything else it will be a soak to lift the weight off .

He has also been trying to get up and has managed to get himself moving a few times on his feet, which is fab.  We are really not quite sure how he does it because his right side still isn't working but he's able to do it somehow. It’s so good having him home and today has been great......annoying but great. Seeing his enthusiasm is lovely.

This afternoon was funny when there was a cry from our youngest ‘SID, give that back’. Somehow he had got himself from the kitchen to the sitting room where she was playing and had helped himself to some of her jigsaw puzzle…..he’s back! And this evening he was stumbling around the sitting room with the remote controller in his mouth.

We still have a long way to go but it looks like he has the motivation to get there. I will post again on his progress but we are pleased with how the past few days have gone.

We are going to be asking lots of questions to our vets about this so will also post any information we find out.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so pleased that you are getting help and he is starting to make a recovery - have been so worried as have others on here when we didn't hear anything about him but know that you have been busy with him and children  Good luck with everything you are doing  Big hugs xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Nic for the update. So glad Sid is home and making his own unique way around your house. Onwards and upwards with his recovery.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh thank goodness, he is obviously a wee fighter


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad to hear you still have the Sid you love and that although his body is not all that great at the moment, his spirit and love for life is shining though!Well done Sid and you for all the hard work you are putting in. Thanks for the update


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Good news on wee Sid


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Sid  Hope he is getting better, it must be so scary


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless him. I am so glad that he is improving and that his cheeky nature is coming out again. Do keep us updated as we are all thinking about you. It must be such a worry and you must be exhausted but Sid is very lucky to have such a wonderful family to look after him. :hug: x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for taking the time to the update, we have been worried. I'm so glad to hear that Sid is motivated to move and still has the Cockapoo spirit! Sending lots of get well vibes to him :hug: He is one lucky dog to have such a caring family to support him through this.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

So relieved to hear Sid is making progress. I am sure being at home with people who love him is helping a lot. What a brave little boy and well done to you and your family for the care and devotion you are giving.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Pleased to hear some positive news about Sid- hope this is now the start of his journey back to full health.

Sending him lots of positive healing vibes and big hugs to all :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab news, so glad to hear that he's improving and getting in your little ones way. You sound to be getting great help. Hopefully every day he'll be a little bit more like his usual self xxx


----------



## KKD (Mar 1, 2012)

Good heavens. You poor souls. I hope Sid gets much MUCH better soon. x


----------

